# Noticeably different quad development



## RichPopeye (Nov 7, 2016)

Noticeably different quad development. My right quadriceps are larger than left even though strength seems to be equal on both sides.  I am looking for suggestions on what leg exercises would help to bring along development in my underdeveloped leg. Also what would the reps and sets look like so I can keep even strength in both legs.


----------



## Jada (Nov 7, 2016)

There's nothing you can do to restructure  the way your muscle looks.  Only thing you can do is  work your ass off ,  add a couple more sets to try to catch up on the other leg. OTHER than that.. accept the way you are.


----------



## Milo (Nov 7, 2016)

Nothing is going to be exactly the same or symmetrical. Put in a little extra work on it and accept that it won't be the exact same.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 7, 2016)

Db  single leg split squats. Made my quads grow fast. Do 5 working sets with a weight that u can get all sets for 8 to 10 reps. Up the weight when it becomes easy. They're tough at first but are an awesome movement. I love them


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Db  single leg split squats. Made my quads grow fast. Do 5 working sets with a weight that u can get all sets for 8 to 10 reps. Up the weight when it becomes easy. They're tough at first but are an awesome movement. I love them


Do these after your squats!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 7, 2016)

Single leg, seated leg extensions ...one quad/leg could be working hard or overcompensating due to your form or biomechanics when you squat...maybe one leg is slightly longer or short than the other causing more weight to bear on one leg...it could be a number of things...make sure your positioning your legs/feet right and try to notice if your working one leg harder than the other on squats ..Other than that not much else you can do and it's probably not as noticeable as you think


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 7, 2016)

In the past have you done things that would favor one leg over the other in work sports or anything else ?

Have you ever measured your inseam to see if maybe one leg is slightly longer than the other ?


----------



## RichPopeye (Nov 7, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> In the past have you done things that would favor one leg over the other in work sports or anything else ?
> 
> Have you ever measured your inseam to see if maybe one leg is slightly longer than the other ?


Coincidentally I am right handed and it is my right quad that is more  developed so my first guess was that I am favoring my dominant side.


----------



## RichPopeye (Nov 7, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Single leg, seated leg extensions ...one quad/leg could be working hard or overcompensating due to your form or biomechanics when you squat...maybe one leg is slightly longer or short than the other causing more weight to bear on one leg...it could be a number of things...make sure your positioning your legs/feet right and try to notice if your working one leg harder than the other on squats ..Other than that not much else you can do and it's probably not as noticeable as you think


Single leg, seated leg extensions is what came to mind first. Squatting is by far the largest part of my leg work out and I can't understand mechanically how I could be working one leg harder than the other during that move. 
And yes, unfortunately it is noticeable not only to me but to my work out partner as well.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 7, 2016)

I injured my quad once,  and when doing squats I was instinctively using more of my healthy quad. You might not even notice a slight 1 degree lean to favor the healthy side.  But over time one of your quads will be bigger as your body naturally protects the injured body part. 

Reckon, this can also apply to mechanics. Let's say your left leg is 1/10 shorter than your right. Wonder if your right legs produces more power?!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 7, 2016)

RP, like the Bros said it could be genetic. You can likely still make up for some if the size difference with single leg movements.

I personally favor split squats and single leg presses keeping me active foot near the low-middle of the platform to accentuate the quad (higher tends to bring in the hamstrings and glutes). Your ROM on these won't be full either (eg. no need to go knee to chest) - its basically a half press keeping all the tension on the active quad. I had a strength imbalance for a while after doing thai for years - me right leg (base leg) was a bit stronger than me left bu split squats and single leg pressing helped me to balance 'em out.


----------

